# Redwood Burl handle



## jigert (Nov 11, 2013)

Quite a while ago a friend asked me to recommend him a cheap gyuto. Unfortunately I recommended one that I hadn't used myself. I also bought one for myself just to try it out. WORST piece of **** I've ever seen. And now I've felt bad for about a year or so because I dumped this turd on my friend. Some of you will probably recognize the knife and know what I'm talking about.

I finally took the time to thin it(a lot) and rehandle it so I can switch out our knives. Also fixed a broken tip. Maybe I'll fix the other one as well but I'd rather just throw it out in the bin. 

Oh, the wood is Redwood Burl and I got it from Mark at BurlSource. My friend has big hands and use a hammer grip so I kept the handle big but rounded.
Here are some pics:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## cord_steele (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## TB_London (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks nice, only thing I'd suggest is contouring it to more of a coke bottle shape for comfort. 

But I haven't held it, so that's just based on experience of other handles with a squarer shape


----------



## jigert (Nov 11, 2013)

It was my intention to do the coke bottle shape, but when I got it to where it is now, it actually feels kind of nice in hand. I'm sure the coke shape would feel better but I really don't have the time right now. Only have like a 30 minutes a day for myself, and I've spent the last ones on a park bench hand sanding when my girl wass asleep in the stroller. 
Weirdo-dad.


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 11, 2013)

jigert said:


> ...but I'd rather just throw it out in the bin.



Check with Knifenerd before you toss it, maybe he can salvage it for a PIF.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice work, Jesper! Looks really clean and well executed.


----------



## jigert (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments, guys. I learnt quite a lot with this first handle. Could probably do it much better and in far less time next time, since I probably made every possible mistake. But it was fun and I bet it will be even more fun if you have the right tools, quite time consuming without any power tools at hand.


mkriggen said:


> Check with Knifenerd before you toss it, maybe he can salvage it for a PIF.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey


I'll probably fix this up myself, it was kind of fun, but exhausting, to make the knife functional. I might end up do a PIF myself. But I guess it will take a while, for the reasons above.


----------



## orangehero (Nov 12, 2013)

Did you do any wetsanding of the blade?


----------



## jigert (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep, did some wet sanding but didn't put enough time and effort into it. It still looks very rough, especially some deep marks from the diamond plate.


----------



## Dr. T (Dec 4, 2013)

Very pretty handle. The redwood looks super


----------



## crunchy (Dec 16, 2013)

I really like this handle design. I might be stealing it for my next re-handle. Great work


----------



## jigert (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks! I love redwood, it doesn't have to be the tightest of burl or anything, it still pops out. Actually got this piece pretty cheap from Mark. Steal away, I think I've already stolen everything from others around here


----------



## jigert (Dec 16, 2013)

Or maybe we should just call it 'Inspiration'...


----------

